# Introducing: LoveFoolSingles.com



## lisab0105

A dating website for those who have been cheated on in the past & for those who seek a monogamous relationship with like-minded individuals. 

Home | LoveFoolSingles


5 months after getting the bright idea to build a dating website for BS's, I have built it and I urge you to check it out and join. I hope you like it. There is a forum as well as the main dating site. 

First 200 Members are FREE!!!! 

Facebook link
https://www.facebook.com/lovefoolsingles


----------



## 2galsmom

I am so proud of you lisab0105! You are a brave and daring woman following up words with action. Good luck to you on this endeavor I hope it is a success for everyone involved.


----------



## lisab0105

2galsmom said:


> I am so proud of you lisab0105! You are a brave and daring woman following up words with action. Good luck to you on this endeavor I hope it is a success for everyone involved.


Thank so much, I really appreciate it 2gals!!!! I don't follow through with much...but I certainly stuck this out. :smthumbup:


----------



## weightlifter

Not single so not joining but... Good job. Ambition is a good thing.


----------



## coffee4me

Congrats Lisa!


----------



## HobbesTheTiger

Seems great, congratulations!


----------



## lisab0105

Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fenix

Lisa,
I'm impressed!! If I wasn't seeing someone, I would join. Still, I am keeping it in mind for the future. I will help get the word out though...to my various groups. 
Best of lucK!


----------



## lisab0105

Fenix said:


> Lisa,
> I'm impressed!! If I wasn't seeing someone, I would join. Still, I am keeping it in mind for the future. I will help get the word out though...to my various groups.
> Best of lucK!


Thanks Fenix, for what it's worth, I hope you never have to join :smthumbup:

And another thank you, because I had no idea there was a different between complement/compliment.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Congrats! Since I haven't been cheated on ever, I'm excluded but that is fabulous you took it from concept to fruition!


----------



## lisab0105

EnjoliWoman said:


> Congrats! Since I haven't been cheated on ever, I'm excluded but that is fabulous you took it from concept to fruition!


it is for anyone that has been hurt in a past relationship and/or is seeking a monogamous relationship with someone. 

No one is excluded except for players


----------



## Shooboomafoo

I think I accidently joined LoveFOOTsingles.com.. pretty freaky..


----------



## lisab0105

:lol:


----------



## lisab0105

Charity | LoveFoolSingles

20% of LoveFoolSingles.com monthly proceeds will be going to a different charity every month. 

If any one has a charity that is near and dear to them, please share. I am looking to add 8 more to complete my 12x12 program (12 charities for 12 months). 

So far on our list is Joyful Heart Foundation, Water.org, Wounded Warriors, and St. Jude.


----------



## lisab0105

Shooboomafoo said:


> I think the pictures of members should be actual photos of them, not drawings or artwork or photography of random things.


Sure, ideally it would. I have already deleted a few creepy/questionable...believe me. 

But there are members that aren't comfortable putting their pic up yet...I am giving them a little time and than I will ask them to put up a real one or deactivate.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Great job Lisa! Just joined.

2 non-profits I really like: Habitat for Humanity and Boys and Girls Club

Also do you know why a "right side up" picture shows up sideways?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisab0105

TheGoodGuy said:


> Great job Lisa! Just joined.
> 2 non-profits I really like: Habitat for Humanity and Boys and Girls Club
> 
> Also do you know why a "right side up" picture shows up sideways?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I saw that last night, no worries, I will fix it for you this morning. 
Thanks for the suggestions, I'll add them to the list  Welcome to LFS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter

Well I'm a boob myself (just a different kind) so I vote: Boob cancer. 

Find the one with the highest efficiency which may or may not be one of the big names.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

SmithLaura78 is a fake profile.
Got a msg barely legible English, with phone number (Calif. area code) saying to txt if you want..however member claims to be from wassau, Wisconsin. lol..


----------



## lisab0105

Shooboomafoo said:


> SmithLaura78 is a fake profile.
> Got a msg barely legible English, with phone number (Calif. area code) saying to txt if you want..however member claims to be from wassau, Wisconsin. lol..


Yeah, I figured since she said she was Asian...I messaged her and was waiting for a reply to make a final determination.


----------



## nickgtg

Shooboomafoo said:


> SmithLaura78 is a fake profile.
> Got a msg barely legible English, with phone number (Calif. area code) saying to txt if you want..however member claims to be from wassau, Wisconsin. lol..


Damn, I was ready to get remarried. :rofl:


----------



## nickgtg

Is gracebabe a troll too?


----------



## lisab0105

nickgtg said:


> Is gracebabe a troll too?


Yes. "her" ip was banned yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisab0105

nickgtg said:


> Is gracebabe a troll too?


Once I start charging, they won't bother much.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

I realize that there aren't very many people on the site, but I still tried doing a search for "women".. which was the only qualifier... and could get no results. 
I see women on the left hand side, but for some reason I get "no results".. even when trying to do a broad search, with no qualifiers other than "female" and even with a broad age range (18-50)... not that I would date an 18 year old. just trying to get some result.. not happening.

Seems like a potentially great site though! Not trying to dog it or anything!!!!


----------



## Hardtohandle

Holy Cow Lisa.. GREAT JOB 

Talk about turning lemons into lemonade..


----------



## lisab0105

Shooboomafoo said:


> I realize that there aren't very many people on the site, but I still tried doing a search for "women".. which was the only qualifier... and could get no results.
> I see women on the left hand side, but for some reason I get "no results".. even when trying to do a broad search, with no qualifiers other than "female" and even with a broad age range (18-50)... not that I would date an 18 year old. just trying to get some result.. not happening.
> 
> Seems like a potentially great site though! Not trying to dog it or anything!!!!


I actually did a couple tests using different members permissions and when I put in man seeking woman 18-50 the female members came up...same thing with the women seeking men. I will keep looking into it though, Shoo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisab0105

Hardtohandle said:


> Holy Cow Lisa.. GREAT JOB
> 
> Talk about turning lemons into lemonade..


Thanks H2H  Took some time but I was able to realize my vision to a T...now I just need more members.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopefull363

I joined!


----------



## lisab0105

Hopefull363 said:


> I joined!


That's awesome, Hopefull!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisab0105

admin | The power of monogamy: 10 surprising claims regarding modern love¦ | Love Fool Singles: Morristown, NJ: Monogamy Dating Website

Join today, free membership (for limited time). 

Check out our facebook page @ https://www.facebook.com/lovefoolsingles?ref=hl


----------



## WhiteRaven

Great to see someone taking the betrayed in consideration. 

You are a hero in my book.


----------



## Bluebirdie

Suscribed


----------

